# Mocha's BIG Boy



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I did post pic on the labour thread I had started but just to put him up there officially... Mocha had one big boy yesterday at 11:45am. For any who have read my posts lately and those who have not ... I bought two pregnant does 6 weeks ago. We lost Jessie (my profile pic) and her unborn babies to toxemia last wednesday and Mocha had a hard delivery yesterday but this darling buck was the gift she gave us. He won't produce much milk but he has already stolen my heart and renewed my desired to venture into the world of goats. For all who have helped and answered my many questions I thank you!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll say it again. He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I think you are biased ... you helped bring him into this world. That almost makes you family


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute and big


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I need to incorporate "phillip" into his name b/c I threatened a friend who was teasing me about goats that I would name my first kid after him.... didn't expect it to be my ONLY kid so Phillip has to go in his name but I don't want to actually call him that. If that makes sense. Like Prince Phillip and we call him prince. But I don't want to call him prince so we are open to suggestions ...:-D


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

He has a name now ... he is "*PHILBERT*" forever hereafter. Now to research wethers cause I don't want a buck but I don't know if I can part with him after all we have been through this inaugural kidding season.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't band him too early and don't feed too much grain after he's about 6 months old.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

He is absolutely precious! It is wonderful that such miracles can renew our faith after tragedy has occurred. I am so happy that you are blessed with such a cute little fellow and I know exactly how you feel being first time goat owners  Congratulations and give that baby lots of hugs and lovin!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love him.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Don't band him too early and don't feed too much grain after he's about 6 months old.


When should I band him and will that avoid most of the obvious buck behaviours?? ie smell and aggression??

He is going for his disbudding in another day or two.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Band after 8 weeks and closer to 12 if you can make it that long. Yes, it will avoid the smell and bucky behaviour then.


----------

